# Grey Slimy Algae is back



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Well a couple of weeks ago I started treating my tank with e-mycin to rid it of a grey slimy algae but it is starting to show itself again. I've keep up big water changes, co2 (16-20mg/l), nitrate (18-20mg/l) but still it comes. 

I'm starting to think it might be my light bulbs, my CF bulbs are about 1 year old. I have 96 watts 10 hours 192 watts 4 hours. Anyone think this could be the problem.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Light is not it.
If anyone wants to donate their old light bulbs to me, I ahve a tank that's 6 years old PC lights........I've been asking for the last 3 years, no one has sent me any yet......

Try cleaning/vacuuming the substrate in weekly 1/4 sections. If you have a lot of wood, remove it. Keep the tank running well with the plants(good cO2/Nutrients etc).

More CO2 also(30ppm).

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, definitely try to get your CO2 levels up to 30mg/l. That should make a difference.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks much, I'll give it a try.


----------

